# Can't feel the heat...



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Anybody else have trouble feeling the benefits of a log fire in their home's???

http://k9adventurestore.smugmug.com/photos/i-LD2DvFh/0/L/i-LD2DvFh-L.jpg

http://k9adventurestore.smugmug.com/photos/i-9XrRJP8/0/L/i-9XrRJP8-L.jpg

Hobbsy


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

;D


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

That's some log store you got yourself there Rudy


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Swedish ;D 2 door feeder front and back

1,000 sq feet of dense river 2 entire walls front and back rocks
both sides radiant heats the best and 2v loads heats her 24-7


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Our fireplace is blocked by a 50" TV :-[ remnants of a pre Vizsla lifestyle.

Rudy, that's beautiful.


----------

